# Kippers Punch Up in Strasbourg!!!



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Radio 4 reporting that Stephen Wolfe, UKIP leadership contender, is in hospital after a brawl involving MEPs at a party meeting in Strasbourg. Nige has said that Mr Wolfe is in a serious condition. It's not April 1st is it????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like collapsed walking out of a meeting to me. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-37572377


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Still being reported as serious, collapsed after an "altercation" with other UKIP MEP's. The leadership campaign has been paused ftb.

Wish him a rapid recovery but it is likely to rule him out of the Leadership race.... I do not know enough about him as to whether he would make a good leader or not, but still wish him well and his family.

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sounds like collapsed walking out of a meeting to me. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-37572377


BBC World at One on Radio 4 reported he collapsed after an 'altercation'. Besides my headline is much more interesting than Kipper Collapses After Meeting! Why let the truth get in the way of a good story???:laugh:

Just to add that despite my light hearted post, of course I wish him well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...teven-woolfe-collapses-in-european-parliament

"The source told the Guardian that Farage was not the person who threw the punch."

And these are the people who brought the UK out of the EU....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hookem Unavailable for Comment*










Plain speaking Mike Hookem, UKIP's defence spokesman who served 9 years in the Royal Engineers as a Commando Engineer, is unavailable for comment. Sources say he was very angry about reports that Steven Woolfe was on the verge of joining the Tories last week. _The MEP for Yorkshire & North Lincolnshire's staff say they can't get hold of him either…_


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell! Who punched him then?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So as well as telling whatever lie suits your narrative you can just go ahead and punch people you disagree with. We were already a laughing stock.

Plain Speaking Mike Hook'em is aptly named perhaps?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"And these are the people who brought the UK out of the EU...."

Afraid not, the majority of those who voted brought us out.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Update and pics.

Steven Woolfe speaks for first time after being punched during UKIP meeting
​
http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/06/ukip-...lfe-collapses-at-european-parliament-6175325/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So it was two UKIP MEP's scrapping. Nothing surprises me anymore. Ironic that the bloke that hit him is their spokesman for defence. 

How on earth did we end up with representatives of our country in European Parliament that behave like that? I wonder what the story is and if it will come out. What a disgrace. If the PM changes her mind and decides Brexit isnt Brexit anymore I wouldnt be surprised if the EU kick us out anyway if thats how our MEP's conduct themselves.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> So it was two UKIP MEP's scrapping. Nothing surprises me anymore. Ironic that the bloke that hit him is their spokesman for defence.
> 
> How on earth did we end up with representatives of our country in European Parliament that behave like that? I wonder what the story is and if it will come out. What a disgrace. If the PM changes her mind and decides Brexit isnt Brexit anymore I wouldnt be surprised if the EU kick us out anyway if thats how our MEP's conduct themselves.


Well its a no news day,so gives them something to report on!>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Joe because one parliamentarian punching another and leaving him in what was described as a critical condition isn't news on your planet?

If it had happened in any parliament it would have been big news and since it was MEPs from the UK naturally it is big news in the UK, and elsewhere I should think.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

National Front with suits on the lot of 'em...........


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd read that Steven Woolfe invited Mike outside to sort him out and got the worst of the altercation.

But its a measure of the potential UKIP next leader that he resorts to a fight to sort differences.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That'd accord with the comment from that hateful git Neil Hamilton.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Cherchez la femme!

http://order-order.com/2016/10/05/w...f+parliamentary+plots,+rumours+and+conspiracy)

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Cherchez la femme!
> 
> http://order-order.com/2016/10/05/w...f+parliamentary+plots,+rumours+and+conspiracy)
> 
> Dick


Dick, you realise you've committed the cardinal sin,

LEFFE NL and Alan will have your guts for reading/and quoting Guido.................He is out of bounds for stating truths :serious:

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A delicious irony in all this is the fact that the party that has been telling us that the EU is doomed and it's disintegration imminent could itself be consigned to history within months


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh you doom mongers chuckling . . .Pity you can't see the damage this present government is making but never mind, once Nigel takes the reins again you'll see a difference & I hope he gives the conservative liars a bloody nose


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ahh you doom mongers chuckling . . .Pity you can't see the damage this present government is making but never mind, once Nigel takes the reins again you'll see a difference & I hope he gives the conservative liars a bloody nose


How do you square that with this
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...s-immigration-conference-speech-a7347581.html
Can't see a UKIP in 12 months time.

Dick


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> How do you square that with this
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...s-immigration-conference-speech-a7347581.html
> Can't see a UKIP in 12 months time.
> 
> Dick


 Don't see a lot of difference between them anyway as both of them seem to be following Mein Kampf.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is difficult to see how UKIP can move forward; it is rudderless (interim leader only), powerless (no policy to work towards any more) and on the rocks (alleged assault by one MEP on another).

The "fall" was apparently preceded by an assault after "discussions" about Wolf's possible standing for leader and his alleged comment hen his last attempt was disallowed as it was 17 minutes late, he apparently vocalised a possible defection to the Conservatives but later decided against it.....

The Chairman of UKIP is trying to write down the incident and the alleged assailant has denied any assault. Apparently he collapsed 2 hours after the alleged assault, so there is a lot to come out still... and UKIP are "attempting to find witnesses as there were people there but at present no witnesses have been found "......

I wonder when the picture of Woolfe and the alleged assailant being all "buddy-buddy" will be published......

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Don't see a lot of difference between them anyway as both of them seem to be following Mein Kampf.


I wouldn't know having never read it, being not a follower/devotee n'all


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't suppose that Ms Rudd has read it either. I'd like to think that if she had she'd be avoiding adopting the ideas it proposes.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I don't suppose that Ms Rudd has read it either. I'd like to think that if she had she'd be avoiding adopting the ideas it proposes.


 I have it on good authority Alan that some of her advisors have read it. She pulled back from the proposal that non UK employees should wear something to distinguish them. The idea was that government inspectors could look at the employer's published list of alien workers and quickly confirm or question it during site visits. :smile2:

Still it appears to be extremely popular with her target audience, and it is obvious that a sense of camaraderie is going to be essential in the rocky road ahead least we see brexiteers jumping out of the rollercoaster. The blue print for doing so is out there, why not take advantage of it?

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in France at my brother in law's house Dick. He and his wife are from NI but have only British passports. I've been recommending that they get Irish passports as quickly as they can in case the Tories do bring something of the sort in. If they do I'm sure that EU countries will reciprocate. 

Even if it's only work permits I wonder how long they will be valid for at each issue? One year seems likely and if they do that for workers presumably there'll have to be an equivalent in the form of a visa for retired people.

It's a proper mess, Made in GREAT Britain.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have British passports and are very aware of how vulnerable we currently are, I believe that we can apply for French dual citizenship now as we have been here more than 5 years BUT if the health payment cover stops, or the double taxation indemnity is ended (as Hollande has already tried and strongly hinted at) then our status would be untenable.

It may also be possible for my wife to apply for German dual nationality due to her father being a refugee from Germany in 1938. But that comes without any guarantee of support.

Coupled with the devaluation of the £ life is looking very bleak at present, my state (old age) pension last month brought over 562€ whereas in July it brought over 736€, such a loss in income is very serious and is of course mirrored in my Teachers Pension which has dropped by 700€ since the end of June.

Thank you GREAT Britain.

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Penquin said:


> We have British passports and are very aware of how vulnerable we currently are, I believe that we can apply for French dual citizenship now as we have been here more than 5 years BUT if the health payment cover stops, or the double taxation indemnity is ended (as Hollande has already tried and strongly hinted at) then our status would be untenable.
> 
> It may also be possible for my wife to apply for German dual nationality due to her father being a refugee from Germany in 1938. But that comes without any guarantee of support.
> 
> ...


 Might be better to thank UKIP and the swivel eyed Tories for this mess.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A big worry Dave but it aint over yet. A lot can happen between now and any so called exit. UKIP will probably all beat each other to death, There is still no guarantee that Brexit will not have to go to Parliament, if the deals crap it might all be called off and most people who care about the economy say we cannot be without the single market which probably means Schengen so you might be ok yet. Wont make you feel any better or worry less or I suspect the other two million or so Ex pats but no fat lady yet


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Called off or not we've caused a lot of aggro in Europe and that won't be forgotten easily in my opinion. Add to that the damage in the UK and the divisions it's caused and may yet cause and it really is a proper mess.

The BBC are currently showing the pound at @1.11.


----------

